# ID please



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i think its a rhom but im not sure i thought if they were dots it a rhom and if there are bars and dots it a compressus or altuvi


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

irritan


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow i was way off


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

the points ....


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, it could be a S. irritans... If it's true, you are lucky


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

but looks like rhom more than irritans


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't think that is an irritans. Try to get a better flank shot.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks like a juvenile sanchezi.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

compressus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not an irritans. I dont see any bars so it isnt a compressus. I would say either sanchezi or rhom....but a better picture of the scutes area is needed to be sure...but im leaning toward sanchezi.


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

嘩!!!! 又話紅讚,又話irritan,又話compressus,又話rhom.

利害....利害.....利害.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

yauyau said:


> 嘩!!!! 又話紅讚,又話irritan,又話compressus,又話rhom.
> 
> 利害....利害.....利害.:rasp:
> [snapback]1187165[/snapback]​


Wow... that sounds really sexy.....









Personally I think it is a juvi rhom


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

哈哈.丘大来搞乱了~


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

dweizoro said:


> 哈哈.丘大来搞乱了~
> [snapback]1187302[/snapback]​


我估係胭脂...........哈哈哈


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

how the hell you guys type in chinese?
wes


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

yauyau said:


> dweizoro said:
> 
> 
> > 哈哈.丘大来搞乱了~
> ...


what u mean ??? just wondering..


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

喂,北京魚友,你睇吓佢地D反應幾好笑.


----------

